

The Onion Futures Act - pc86
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onion_Futures_Act

======
ignostic
Sadly, our government is still reactive with a put-a-bandaid-on-it mentality.
It's a lot easier than dealing with the underlying flaws allowing anyone to
corner any market and manipulate prices, and you don't have to fight against
your donors.

The Onion Futures Act has a lot in common with Dodd-Frank - the act passed
after the housing bubble. Both go to extremes in one area, but fail to address
the underlying problem.

Do we need rules that run deeper, or do we just need more practical wisdom?
([http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_using_our_practical_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_using_our_practical_wisdom.html))
I'm honestly not sure.

